# Poole Quay 2005 July 29th



## jog

http://www.pooletourism.com/services.as ... D6209CB34B

A long way off but a date for your diary.

Always a good meet. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer

It's a bit of a trek :wink: but count me in


----------



## XXMetal

I'll see if I can make it again.


----------



## mighTy Tee

Oh Oh, Julies Birthday. Me finks some serious creeping and sucking up required.

There again maybe I should park up at the quay in my other vehicle and make a weekend of it


----------



## ttvic

Jog
Count me in, will they also have one on 30th September as well?

Vic


----------



## NaughTTy

I'll try and make to this this year - really guuted I missed the last one.


----------



## Multiprocess

I'll be there!!


----------



## TTotal

Helen and me too !


----------



## XXMetal

Multiprocess said:


> I'll be there!!


There's a song in that some where :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Lets hope Ben will still have some bits of his car to bring along with him ! :roll:


----------



## XXMetal

I'll have all the bits, but the way things are going at the moment it's a bit like the 206 ad :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MikeyB

5 hours 15 minutes of a journey for me, so not this time... sorry!


----------



## mighTy Tee

Julie is looking forward to spending her 27th Birthday with you guys on Poole Quay.

If you believe it is her 27th Birthday, then I married her when she was 12. 

Looks like we will be using the TT rather than the boat.


----------



## Multiprocess

MikeyB said:


> 5 hours 15 minutes of a journey for me, so not this time... sorry!


Come on Mikey, where's your commitment?!?!?! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

check out what you missed (or joined in with ) last year.....

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/events/poole.htm


----------



## mighTy Tee

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> check out what you missed (or joined in with ) last year.....
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/events/poole.htm


More also here


----------



## digimeisTTer

MikeyB said:


> 5 hours 15 minutes of a journey for me, so not this time... sorry!


If you need a bed for the night we have room, no charge :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Possibly 2 from up north. But who knows: July it's not something I'll think about just yet :roll:


----------



## MikeyB

digimeisTTer said:


> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 hours 15 minutes of a journey for me, so not this time... sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> If you need a bed for the night we have room, no charge :wink:
Click to expand...

Cheers, mate! Will think about it closer to the day! Could always cruise down with Dani and a few more!


----------



## A3DFU

MikeyB said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 hours 15 minutes of a journey for me, so not this time... sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> If you need a bed for the night we have room, no charge :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers, mate! Will think about it closer to the day! Could always cruise down with Dani and a few more!
Click to expand...

Good idea, Mike [smiley=idea2.gif] 
Hey, why do I think we may go :roll:


----------



## TTotal

Yeh ...more committment guys please !

I am driving 320 miles round trip for this ! :wink:


----------



## XXMetal

I hope Col and Di are going else I'll never find my way there :wink:


----------



## JayGemson

I'll be there again, and I'll try to be on time too


----------



## L7

Not far for me so me and jo will be there


----------



## TTotal

Lets see if we cant get a cruise in to Poole from the M27 like last year?

Plenty of time yet Mark !

Nice one Darren and Jay 8)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

mighTy Tee said:


> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> 
> check out what you missed (or joined in with ) last year.....
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/events/poole.htm
> 
> 
> 
> More also here
Click to expand...

Hey - that's my TT!

Or. Err. Is *that* one mine?

Um. Hang on a sec....


----------



## TTotal

Er Wayne...

"Many thanks to Poole Council and Poole Audi for *orgainising* this event."

Your Welsh is improving mate ! :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> 
> check out what you missed (or joined in with ) last year.....
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/events/poole.htm
> 
> 
> 
> More also here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey - that's my TT!
> 
> Or. Err. Is *that* one mine?
> 
> Um. Hang on a sec....
Click to expand...

No it's mine, oh and yours  ours are either side of the red V6

Yours is the one with the dirty wheels :wink:


----------



## foggy92

Count me in that's for certain. I mean, it's not as though it's far (just come back from there actually - City Bay Views chinese, thorougly recommended !!!!)

:wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy

Will the quay be closed off again and ONLY TT's allowed?

or could it be for another marque meaning we all will have to meet inthe multi storey carpark???? :?


----------



## digimeisTTer

No they close it off, strictly TT's only, last year some chav in a Focus was ordered to move his car by a warden and threatened him with a ticket - he moved it


----------



## KevtoTTy

Can anyone recomend a hotel in Poole???

(Wedding anniversary weekend!!!  )

Kev


----------



## jog

kevtoTTy said:


> Can anyone recomend a hotel in Poole???
> 
> (Wedding anniversary weekend!!!  )
> 
> Kev


Kev, For a romantic weekend with a touch of luxury try The Royal Bath Hotel in Bournemouth. Its a De Vere group Hotel and very nice. BoogerTTman owns a bar restaurant directly opposite. Its called 61 or Bar 61 or something like that. He is a fellow V6er.


----------



## foggy92

Alternatively head off to Sandbanks in Poole, some really nice hotels there (but some really nice prices as well!)

Try the Sandbanks or the Haven.


----------



## markebears

Yep, count me in- I know it has been a long time for me to commit! 

Looking forward to it and I promise to come for dinner John!


----------



## TTotal

Hi , the hotel at the end of Sandbanks - just where you get the ferry across to Studland is called the Haven Hotel.

http://www.fjbhotels.co.uk/Main.asp click on the Haven

Take the B3369 out of Poole towards Sandbanks, keep heading for the Ferry , its easy to find.

http://uk8.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... 0000&lang=

If you are doing the Poole event Kev, then the Thistle is close to the Ballard Rd roundabout at the end of the Quay

http://www.thistlehotels.com/thistle/ho ... tid=172478 Enter Poole in the hotel bit

The thistle is a 1 minute walk to where the cars will be parked on the Quay

http://uk8.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... left.y=145


----------



## KevtoTTy

TTotal said:


> Hi , the hotel at the end of Sandbanks - just where you get the ferry across to Studland is called the Haven Hotel.
> 
> http://www.fjbhotels.co.uk/Main.asp click on the Haven
> 
> Take the B3369 out of Poole towards Sandbanks, keep heading for the Ferry , its easy to find.
> 
> http://uk8.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... 0000&lang=
> 
> If you are doing the Poole event Kev, then the Thistle is close to the Ballard Rd roundabout at the end of the Quay
> 
> http://www.thistlehotels.com/thistle/ho ... tid=172478 Enter Poole in the hotel bit
> 
> The thistle is a 1 minute walk to where the cars will be parked on the Quay
> 
> http://uk8.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... left.y=145


Staggering distance????


----------



## TTotal

No because you HAVE to get your TTC on to the Quay Kev to line up with ours ....

Thats if you want to play with us? :x

:roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer

jog said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone recomend a hotel in Poole???
> 
> (Wedding anniversary weekend!!!  )
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, For a romantic weekend with a touch of luxury try The Royal Bath Hotel in Bournemouth. Its a De Vere group Hotel and very nice. BoogerTTman owns a bar restaurant directly opposite. Its called 61 or Bar 61 or something like that. He is a fellow V6er.
Click to expand...

It is sixty one, very nice too, went to the opening night [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## JayGemson

Anyone else interested?

Besides HMC this is one of the best meets of the year imo, a very special event.


----------



## Gizmo750

As posted in the other thread on this one, will be there


----------



## jonah

I'm coming down from Staffs for this as staying with friends 8)


----------



## TTotal

Well done Jay !

You panicked me there though...

Its JULY not June isnt it (silly me- DOH)

Come on you lot its great fun on the Quay !

Thats where we met for the 1st time mate! :-*

CUthere all!


----------



## clived

Having been hassled  by Jog about this yesterday, we're seriously thinking about coming down. Is there any consensus on hotel - do we think it would be nice for those of us who are travelling down to try to stay vaguely together, or do we all just want to do our own thing?


----------



## XXMetal

clived said:


> Having been hassled  by Jog about this yesterday, we're seriously thinking about coming down. Is there any consensus on hotel - do we think it would be nice for those of us who are travelling down to try to stay vaguely together, or do we all just want to do our own thing?


ColDiTT
TTLaw
and myslef stayed in the Thistle on the Quay last year. I'm hoping to make it again this year.


----------



## digimeisTTer

I think it would be good for a few more of the TTOC to be there DIRY was waving the flag last year, Clive if you need a bed for the night let me know we're 2 mins from the quay and you can let me drive your car as payment :twisted: :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Clive , look upwards for my hotel and Poole info...

:wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer

TTotal said:


> Clive , look upwards for my hotel and Poole info...
> 
> :wink:


well, if my offer is sub-standard i'd recommend The Haven :wink:


----------



## TTotal




----------



## mighTy Tee

Are there plans for a meal afterwards?

I enjoyed the place (John's recommendation) we went to last year and would be up for the same again this year.


----------



## jog

We now that Gaydon is over, it would be great to get some interest in this up and running. A few things are yet to be finalised but I am sure the event is going to be great.

I will try to track down one of the organisers this week and post a few more details later.

Andrea and I will be up for the meal after too.


----------



## Gizmo750

Jog,

Try starting with the lady (can't remember her name) that started a Poole Quay thread in this section.

Late last week I think

Guy


----------



## jog

Gizmo750 said:


> Jog,
> 
> Try starting with the lady (can't remember her name) that started a Poole Quay thread in this section.
> 
> Late last week I think
> 
> Guy


You mean Samantha at Poole Tourism. Yes, I have had an email from her. I am also speaking to the marketing manager at Poole Audi.
I have a plan - watch this space. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

I won't be able to make it now; I've invited some friends round for a barbie on the 30th July


----------



## ttvic

Room at the Mansion House is now booked, so see you all on the 29th


----------



## TTotal

Have just phoned the OFFSHORE at Poole and booked the restaurant for 20 of us, they will need a confirmed number at some stage.8.30 pm.

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... Restaurant

Offshore Bar and Restaurant 
Quay West Marina, West Quay Road, Poole, BH15 1HX 
Phone: 01202 661144 
Fax: 01202 661144


----------



## digimeisTTer

Hello John


----------



## TTotal

Shhh I am not here I am working... :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee

Julie and I are definites!

(part of the bribery to go out that night with you lot :wink: )


----------



## jog

TTotal said:


> Have just phoned the OFFSHORE at Poole and booked the restaurant for 20 of us, they will need a confirmed number at some stage.8.30 pm.
> 
> http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... Restaurant
> 
> Offshore Bar and Restaurant
> Quay West Marina, West Quay Road, Poole, BH15 1HX
> Phone: 01202 661144
> Fax: 01202 661144


Andrea and me please John


----------



## TTotal

Please add your names for the dinner afterwards then here!

Definates.......
John & Helen
Mark and Andrea
Richard and Julie
Andy and Mrs Digi
Vic
Clive & Nicola
Kev and Bev Mk11

TBC.....
Guy & Michelle
Dave & Jackie

Any more ?


----------



## Gizmo750

Will check with the boss and get back to you


----------



## TTotal

Nice Poole weather at the moment <not>

Its Hissing down sideways :evil:


----------



## ttvic

I will need to eat as well John, so please add me to the list.


----------



## TTotal

Ok mate thats a 10 4 Rubber Duck


----------



## clived

So.... just being a little thick and maybe a little lazy, if I book us into the Thistle will we be ideally located and well hotel'd?


----------



## TTotal

Yes spot on Clive !


----------



## digimeisTTer

TTotal said:


> Please add your names then here!
> 
> John & Helen
> Mark and Andrea
> *Richard and Julie*
> Andy and Mrs Digi
> Vic
> 
> Any more ?


Are we getting celebrities now? 

oh sorry it's Judy isn't it


----------



## TTotal

Yes I know mate ! LOL

what I posted 1st and then changed...

Punch and Judy  :lol: :roll:  :wink:


----------



## clived

Put us down for the meal John.

Does anyone have a Thistle discount code? :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy

Me and the 'new improved' Bev please John


----------



## JayGemson

To give you an idea, here's some pics from last year, courtesy of Wak: http://www.wak-tt.com/poole20040730/poole20040730.htm


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Is this open to "outsiders" :roll: or is it only TT owners? - my car is actually a heavily modded TT :wink:

Dave and I will be down in that area around that time (annual pilgrimage to his parents) would be nice to come along 

Jackie x


----------



## mighTy Tee

Jackie & Dave

No reason why you can't come and join in the fun. Only thing is you will not be able to park on the Quay as it is reserved for TT's.

Then join us all for the meal afterwards.

It would be great if you could make it.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Thanks Richard 

Can't confirm or otherwise yet; need to be back in the midlands for the 30th.
Be good to see you all there if we can make it 

Jackie x


----------



## ttvic

TTotal said:


> Ok mate thats a 10 4 Rubber Duck


Ten of us having rubber duck for dinner, :? 
I was hoping for a little more choice than that. :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee

ttvic said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok mate thats a 10 4 Rubber Duck
> 
> 
> 
> Ten of us having rubber duck for dinner, :?
> I was hoping for a little more choice than that. :wink:
Click to expand...

Very Witty

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

How about it guys ???

Jay and Nobber are needed too !

Please add your names for the dinner afterwards then here!

Definates.......
John & Helen
Mark and Andrea
Richard and Julie
Andy and Mrs Digi
Vic
Clive & Nicola
Kev and Bev Mk11

TBC.....
Guy & Michelle
Dave & Jackie


----------



## TTotal

TTotal said:


> Have just phoned the OFFSHORE at Poole and booked the restaurant for 20 of us, they will need a confirmed number at some stage.8.30 pm.
> 
> http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... Restaurant
> 
> Offshore Bar and Restaurant
> Quay West Marina, West Quay Road, Poole, BH15 1HX
> Phone: 01202 661144
> Fax: 01202 661144


To save you all looking again for this ...... :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

Looks like Ella and I will make this event so could you put us down for the meal too please John.

Just got to sort out some accomodation - Thistle looks a good bet - anyone managed to get a cheaper rate than their Â£128 rate. Last Minute seem to have a double room for Â£80 but presumably this doesn't include breakfast and a sea view. Doesn't seem to be anywhere on their booking pages online to find out exactly. :? (and, yes I am a cheapskate!! :wink: :roll: )


----------



## TTotal

Paul,

Premier Travel Inn in Holes Bay Rd is 5 minutes away...by car

Holes Bay Road 
Poole 
Dorset
BH15 2BD

T: 08701 977 210
F: 01202 661497 
Monday - Thursday
Â£55.95 per room per night

Friday - Sunday
Â£55.95 per room per night


----------



## TTotal

How about it guys ???

Jay and Nobber are needed too !

Please add your names for the dinner afterwards then here!

Definates....... 
John & Helen 
Mark and Andrea 
Richard and Julie 
Andy and Mrs Digi 
Vic 
Clive & Nicola 
Kev and Bev Mk11 
Paul & Ella

TBC..... 
Guy & Michelle 
Dave & Jackie


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> Paul,
> 
> Premier Travel Inn in Holes Bay Rd is 5 minutes away...by car
> 
> Holes Bay Road
> Poole
> Dorset
> BH15 2BD
> 
> T: 08701 977 210
> F: 01202 661497
> Monday - Thursday
> Â£55.95 per room per night
> 
> Friday - Sunday
> Â£55.95 per room per night


....but no rooms available 

Don't worry, I'll sort something out


----------



## TTotal

http://www.information-britain.co.uk/sh ... e_ID=19728

100 metres from the event


----------



## TTotal

01202 672029


----------



## foggy92

Could be up for it, I'll let you know after the weekend. Had a birthday meal at City Bay Views Chinese next door and it was amazing. The view are to die for............but then so was the bill!!!!!!

I'll be in touch.


----------



## digimeisTTer

So what's the food like at the Offshore? i've not eaten there before :?


----------



## mighTy Tee

digimeisTTer said:


> So what's the food like at the Offshore? i've not eaten there before :?


Last year we thought the food was excellent [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Andy,
Used to work at Practical BoatOwner who were in Patrick House directly opposite (Now Lexus?)

Spent each luchtime there for about 14 years... 

Its not The Ritz but very good for a pub/restaurant type place.

Chris who runs it is like Basil Fawlty<serious> 

Foggy...tell us about your "witted" tyres then :?


----------



## digimeisTTer

Ok cool


----------



## foggy92

TTotal said:


> Andy,
> Used to work at Practical BoatOwner who were in Patrick House directly opposite (Now Lexus?)
> 
> Spent each luchtime there for about 14 years...
> 
> Its not The Ritz but very good for a pub/restaurant type place.
> 
> Chris who runs it is like Basil Fawlty<serious>
> 
> Foggy...tell us about your "witted" tyres then :?


Well it's like fitted but with a mouth full of maltesers! :wink: lol
Thanks for pointing it out, I'll get it changed.


----------



## wilbur101

hopefully make it along. just posting so i stay updated for now.


----------



## BillP

All things being equal I'll be there. Are we meeting somewhere local first?

BillP


----------



## TTotal

Hi Bill,

Yes ,there will be a meet up probably at the Sir John Barleycorn, Mark is bound to confirm :roll:


----------



## jog

TTotal said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Yes ,there will be a meet up probably at the Sir John Barleycorn, Mark is bound to confirm :roll:


Thanks John,
meeting points will be posted soon


----------



## TTotal

Any more takers for dinner on the 29th July?

How about it guys ???

Jay and Nobber are needed too !

Please add your names for the dinner afterwards then here!

Definates....... 
John & Helen 
Mark and Andrea 
Richard and Julie 
Andy and Mrs Digi 
Vic 
Clive & Nicola 
Kev and Bev Mk11 
Paul & Ella 
Bill and Mrs Bill

TBC..... 
Guy & Michelle 
Dave & Jackie


----------



## KevtoTTy

*NEWSFLASH*

Accomodation booked!!!

Kev


----------



## NaughTTy

kevtoTTy said:


> *NEWSFLASH*
> 
> Accomodation booked!!!
> 
> Kev


Me too  We're in the Thistle - anyone else?


----------



## wilbur101

Righto... the missus is going to be away that weekend, so I guess you better count me in.

Please include me in dinner also.

So, who's up for creating a little havoc later in the evening? what can the locals tell me about the place, having not been to Poole before. I hear it's pretty dead at night. Any takers for an assault on Bournemouth?

Ideas people, ideas!


----------



## KevtoTTy

Just cos your other half is away does NOT mean you have to go MENTAL!!!! :wink:

Thinking about it, for those who are staying over and/or live local - how about a cruise Saturday morning????
:?

K


----------



## wilbur101

Ohhhhhhhhh yes it does!

I'd be up for a Saturday cruise, if someone can post bail.


----------



## digimeisTTer

John Mrs Digi can't make it she's going on a booze cruise around Poole Harbour courtesy of a local firm of Solicitors, I've also been invited and may have to go - networking and all that


----------



## Gizmo750

Anyone else get a lovely "official" invite from Poole Audi to the event?

Mine arrived this morning and they want me to confirm attendance with them direct - although they do mention that the TTOC will be in attendance, as will their TT shop, and a Scalextric track!

Oh, and they claim they will be making an "announcement" concerning the next generation Audi TT due to be released during 2006 (really? well I never)

Sounds pretty cool to me - and I can crawl round their selection of Quattro Sports too.


----------



## wilbur101

how about free beer and girls in bikinis?


----------



## Gizmo750

wilbur101 said:


> how about free beer and girls in bikinis?


Stop the competition - that HAS to be idea of the day  unless of course we can have:



wilbur101 said:


> how about free beer and free girls in bikinis?


----------



## JayGemson

Is it too late for the man from Delmonte to say "yes" (to dinner) :?:


----------



## jog

Meeting Point:

Sir John Barleycorn Pub
Cadnam
200 yds south from Junction 1 of the M27.

Meet at around 4.30pm and on the road for no later than 5p.m.

Should get us down there for 6 p.m. taking the summer friday traffic into account.

Shouild be a great cruise


----------



## JayGemson

I'll try not to be late this time Mark 

I don't finish work until 4pm on Fridays though so will have to leave a bit early and really get cracking I think!


----------



## tt-tony

jog said:


> Meeting Point:
> 
> Sir John Barleycorn Pub
> Cadnam
> 200 yds south from Junction 1 of the M27.
> 
> Meet at around 4.30pm and on the road for no later than 5p.m.
> 
> Should get us down there for 6 p.m. taking the summer friday traffic into account.
> 
> Shouild be a great cruise


I'm back 

After 30 months without a TT, and masquerading as SLK-Tony and S4-Tony, I'm now back in a TT again (well, from next week anyhow).

Looking forward to meeting some old faces again. See you at Cadnam!


----------



## Guest

if got an old face, cya there 8)


----------



## digimeisTTer

I'm suprised that from those that recieved an invite from Poole Audi no-one has mentioned.......



> ....and making an announcement concerning the next generation Audi TT, due to be released in 2006


----------



## TTotal

Gizmo750 said:


> Anyone else get a lovely "official" invite from Poole Audi to the event?
> 
> Mine arrived this morning and they want me to confirm attendance with them direct - although they do mention that the TTOC will be in attendance, as will their TT shop, and a Scalextric track!
> 
> *Oh, and they claim they will be making an "announcement" concerning the next generation Audi TT due to be released during 2006 (really? well I never*)
> 
> Sounds pretty cool to me - and I can crawl round their selection of Quattro Sports too.


Here Andy ! :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer

Doh! 

sorry been a bit busy recently.

anyhow I have to be there for that.

oh and to catch up with you guys :lol: :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee

digimeisTTer said:


> Doh!
> 
> sorry been a bit busy recently.
> 
> anyhow I have to be there for that.
> 
> oh and to catch up with you guys :lol: :wink:


I thought you were gonna be hob knobbing with legal folk?


----------



## digimeisTTer

I was and i really should, but hey they're only the solicitors who coincidentally sponsor the (Quay for my Car) TT night!!! 

oh! and the fireworks we watched on Thurs off the Quay


----------



## jog

I have been contacted by the organisers who have asked that if all those attending could drop a quick message to the following address so that they can make sure that there is catering etc for all those attending.

In other words, if you want free food mail here 

[email protected]


----------



## TTotal

Thats great so shall I cancel the sit down restaurant dinner then :?:

EVERYONE please think about this and decide what you want to do...


----------



## jog

TTotal said:


> Thats great so shall I cancel the sit down restaurant dinner then :?:
> 
> EVERYONE please think about this and decide what you want to do...


Sorry john,
This was not meant as an "instead of". :? 
The organisers will want to put on buffet style food as they did last year, and asked me to get people to commit to make sure they dont run out.
Andrea and i will still be up for the meal if other are. [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Gizmo750

Have already emailed Poole Audi to confirm


----------



## TTotal

Thanks Mark, but I really think everyone who has agreed on dining at the Offshore should reconfirm, or we end up getting only a few of us sitting down.

As those who came for the last 3 years will testify, we have a very social dinner afterwards so the more the merrier...

I have booked a table for 20 of us, if you fancy eating twice then its up to you but please dont let me down at the last moment :wink:

Cheers all, looks like we are on for a very special evening.

Maybe Mark you could persuade the Moderators to post about this on the main board as there are folk who dont look at the Meets section.

Thanks


----------



## wilbur101

i'll be in for dinner as well. just me. and my belly. and my big thirst. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer

I'm in for the meal - just me though :?


----------



## clived

digimeisTTer said:


> I'm in for the meal - just me though :?


Nothing to do with your good lady having to come down to breakast by herself last time I hope Digi?


----------



## TTotal

Ok guys looks like we have these for the evening meal at 8.30pm at the Offshore

Definates....... 
John & Helen 
Mark and Andrea 
Richard and Julie 
Andy and Mrs Digi 
Vic 
Clive & Nicola 
Kev and Bev Mk11 
Paul & Ella 
Bill and Mrs Bill 
Jay
Wilbur

TBC..... 
Guy & Michelle 
Dave & Jackie

If you are taking the free option then please ask to be removed from this list , thanks all


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

We'd still like to get down but cannot commit one or another just now.

Have to be in Chesire the following day so we'll be travelling up overnight - if we can come along it will be good to say hello and hang around for an hour or so 

No meal for us sadly 

Jackie x and Dave


----------



## TTotal

Hope to see you anyhow Dave and Jax


----------



## wilbur101

WOW! 

I did as Jog suggested and emailed Poole Audi. The lovely Caroline just emailed me back to let me know:


> "Our stewards will be there to direct you in parking your car on the quay, and will issue you with a VIP pass for the Poole Audi buffet and refreshments!"


Nooooice!


----------



## digimeisTTer

clived said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in for the meal - just me though :?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with your good lady having to come down to breakast by herself last time I hope Digi?
Click to expand...

  

I think the situation could be reversed this time around, she's going on a freebie booze cruise, whilst i'll be having a civilised meal with you lot.


----------



## wilbur101

hmmmm... i'm not sure i agreed to a _civilised _meal....


----------



## TTotal

Wilbur you scare me...

Will you explode like Monsieur Creosote ?


----------



## KevtoTTy

Are all of us entitled to the free grub/booze at the dealers stand????


----------



## TTotal

jog said:


> I have been contacted by the organisers who have asked that if all those attending could drop a quick message to the following address so that they can make sure that there is catering etc for all those attending.
> 
> In other words, if you want free food mail here
> 
> [email protected]


Looks like it Kev.........


----------



## wilbur101

TTotal, I was thinking more something along the lines of this:









Kev, yup, lust let them know you're coming (see email above)


----------



## TTotal




----------



## KevtoTTy

TTotal said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contacted by the organisers who have asked that if all those attending could drop a quick message to the following address so that they can make sure that there is catering etc for all those attending.
> 
> In other words, if you want free food mail here
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it Kev.........
Click to expand...

Oops - missed that!!
 
John, just to confirm me and Bev will still join you at the restuarant [smiley=chef.gif]

Wilbur - sent email asking for extra sausage rolls!!!
:lol: 
Kev


----------



## TTotal

Okeedokee Kev

(Please pay more attention)

:roll:


----------



## wilbur101

Gentlemen. I'm not sure I'm making myself clear...

*I will be out to play in Poole.* The reasons for this are many:

1. The wife is away (in LA)
2. I'm Australian and there's alcohol involved
3. It's Friday
4. There will be a friendly bunch of TT owners to share stories and beverages with
5. I'm staying overnight so don't have to drive home
6. Australia will have just won the first Ashes test
7. It's the end of the month.
8. I've not been to Poole before so expect to do a trawl through most of the local drinking houses
9. No-one in Poole knows who I am
10. did I mention the wife is away?

So, who is coming out to play?


----------



## digimeisTTer

wilbur101 said:


> Gentlemen. I'm not sure I'm making myself clear...
> 
> *I will be out to play in Poole.* The reasons for this are many:
> 
> 6. Australia will have just won the first Ashes test
> 
> 9. No-one in Poole knows who I am
> 
> So, who is coming out to play?


Ahem, point 6 - dream on, point 9 - i do


----------



## BillP

jog wrote: 
Meeting Point:

Sir John Barleycorn Pub 
Cadnam 
200 yds south from Junction 1 of the M27.

Meet at around 4.30pm and on the road for no later than 5p.m.

Should get us down there for 6 p.m. taking the summer friday traffic into account.

Shouild be a great cruise

As I don't finish work (officially until 4.00pm 4.30 will be difficult as I will have to collect Mrs bill from home on the way however will do my damdest to get to the Sir JB before 5.00 
Ps Mrs Bill 's name is Lorraine!!

cheers
Billp


----------



## TTotal

Ok guys looks like we have these for the evening meal at 8.30pm at the Offshore

Definates....... 
John & Helen 
Mark and Andrea 
Richard and Julie 
Andy 
Vic 
Clive & Nicola 
Kev and Bev Mk11 
Paul & Ella 
Bill and* LORRAINE* :wink: 
Jay 
Wilbur


----------



## JayGemson

Yep, count me in for the meal John! Nobber can't make it as you've correctly listed so I'll be tagging along on my lonesome that evening.

I've emailed Poole Audi though too, for an appetiser  They had a very smart buffet laid on last year and also gave out a voucher for a free drink with the "VIP" passes, so worth having.


----------



## markebears

TTotal said:


> Ok guys looks like we have these for the evening meal at 8.30pm at the Offshore
> 
> Definates.......
> John & Helen
> Mark and Andrea
> Richard and Julie
> Andy
> Vic
> Clive & Nicola
> Kev and Bev Mk11
> Paul & Ella
> Bill and* LORRAINE* :wink:
> Jay
> Wilbur


Hi John, is it too late to put my name down?  Just me!

Did say I would make it this time!


----------



## digimeisTTer

markebears said:


> Did say I would make it this time!


good!

Pippa will be joining us for a drink later, whats the old git up to then?


----------



## Gizmo750

Hi John (and all)

Can you please add my name to the list and the wifes too as we will both now be able to make the evening.

Cheers

Guy


----------



## TTotal

> Hi John, is it too late to put my name down? Just me!
> 
> Did say I would make it this time!


Not too late Mark, added your name to list! 



> Hi John (and all)
> 
> Can you please add my name to the list and the wifes too as we will both now be able to make the evening.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Guy


You have PM - name added!

See you all on Friday

Definates....... 
Helen & John
Mark and Andrea 
Richard and Julie 
Andy 
Vic 
Clive & Nicola 
Kev and Bev Mk11 
Paul & Ella 
Bill and LORRAINE 
Jay 
Wilbur
Mark
Michelle and Guy


----------



## ratty

TTotal said:


> Hi John, is it too late to put my name down? Just me!
> 
> Did say I would make it this time!
> 
> 
> 
> Not too late Mark, added your name to list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John (and all)
> 
> Can you please add my name to the list and the wifes too as we will both now be able to make the evening.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have PM - name added!
> 
> See you all on Friday
> 
> Definates.......
> Helen & John
> Mark and Andrea
> Richard and Julie
> Andy
> Vic
> Clive & Nicola
> Kev and Bev Mk11
> Paul & Ella
> Bill and LORRAINE
> Jay
> Wilbur
> Mark
> Michelle and Guy
Click to expand...

Hi,

I have just manged to get some free time (courtesy of IBM's restructuring!) and can now get to the Poole event . I will try and join the cruise at the Sir John Barleycorn Pub, Cadnam at 4:30.

Is it too late to join the meal list ?

Cheers,

John


----------



## digimeisTTer

I need a small favour on Friday night - any volunteers?

worth a pint [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## wilbur101

... only if you buy me two... one for the favour, one for the cricket result!

what's the favour?


----------



## Gizmo750

digimeisTTer said:


> I need a small favour on Friday night - any volunteers?
> 
> worth a pint [smiley=cheers.gif]


What do you need Andy?


----------



## Gizmo750

Following details posted recently by Andy (Yellow-TT) about the discount offered by Teeside Audi I am hoping that someone from Poole Audi will be there to discuss a similar arrangement, should be seeing as they are sending out invites.

20% of labour and 10% off parts is very handy indeed and I'm sure some of you local chaps would back me up in trying to get this arranged as it would be to all our benefit.

Guy


----------



## TTotal

ratty said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John, is it too late to put my name down? Just me!
> 
> Did say I would make it this time!
> 
> 
> 
> Not too late Mark, added your name to list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John (and all)
> 
> Can you please add my name to the list and the wifes too as we will both now be able to make the evening.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have PM - name added!
> 
> See you all on Friday
> 
> Definates.......
> Helen & John
> Mark and Andrea
> Richard and Julie
> Andy
> Vic
> Clive & Nicola
> Kev and Bev Mk11
> Paul & Ella
> Bill and LORRAINE
> Jay
> Wilbur
> Mark
> Michelle and Guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have just manged to get some free time (courtesy of IBM's restructuring!) and can now get to the Poole event . I will try and join the cruise at the Sir John Barleycorn Pub, Cadnam at 4:30.
> 
> Is it too late to join the meal list ?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> John
Click to expand...

OK Ratty you are on list mate ,and Mrs Ratty :?:

Definates....... 
Helen & John 
Mark and Andrea 
Richard and Julie 
Andy 
Vic 
Clive & Nicola 
Kev and Bev Mk11 
Paul & Ella 
Bill and LORRAINE 
Jay 
Wilbur 
Mark 
Michelle and Guy
Jon (Ratty) and Mrs Ratty (?)


----------



## digimeisTTer

Gizmo750 said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a small favour on Friday night - any volunteers?
> 
> worth a pint [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> What do you need Andy?
Click to expand...

Just a small matter of a lift back from my house to the restaurant so i can have a few bevvies 

Steve's volunteered - top man!


----------



## maxy

I've signed myself up with Audi Poole for the quay meeting on Friday evening.

I've noticed on the Audi web page about the TTs on the Quay that it says there will be an announcement made at the event about the next generation Audi TT!

http://www.poole.audi.co.uk/newsandeven ... =&id=12154


----------



## NaughTTy

maxy said:


> I've signed myself up with Audi Poole for the quay meeting on Friday evening.
> 
> I've noticed on the Audi web page about the TTs on the Quay that it says there will be an announcement made at the event about the next generation Audi TT!
> 
> http://www.poole.audi.co.uk/newsandeven ... =&id=12154


I think I got your reply maxy - or they didn't change the name when they re-forwarded the e-mail - Mine started: "Hi Max" :roll: :lol:

Cheers,
*Paul*

Also noticed on Poole Audi's website that they do performance upgrades claiming 30% increase- do they warranty these too?


----------



## maxy

Paul, yep it sounds like you got a copy of my email. Seeya tomorrow.

Max


----------



## TTotal

I must be on their black list as they havent bothered to reply to me and I have mailed them twice 

So stuff them, I aint going. 

Well maybe ............. :?

Oh alright then


----------



## jog

Can you give ma an idea of who is meeting at Cadnam for 4.30p.m.

Jog
TTotal
Kev Totty
Vic
Jay
Wilbur
Ratty
Naughtty
Anyone else.

If you dont post, we wont know to wait for you and you may miss out on the cruise down.

John, Vic and Paul. We all have space on the Pitch. Just tell the mashall on the gate when we get there.


----------



## digimeisTTer

TTotal said:


> I must be on their black list as they havent bothered to reply to me and I have mailed them twice


Me neither and i bought the car from them :?

They wrote to me instead


----------



## Gizmo750

jog said:


> Can you give ma an idea of who is meeting at Cadnam for 4.30p.m.
> 
> Jog
> TTotal
> Kev Totty
> Vic
> Jay
> Wilbur
> Ratty
> Naughtty
> Anyone else.
> 
> If you dont post, we wont know to wait for you and you may miss out on the cruise down.


Too early for the wife to be back from work mate so I will meet you groovers down there.


jog said:


> John, Vic and Paul. We all have space on the Pitch. Just tell the mashall on the gate when we get there.


What's this then??? Special treatment eh???


----------



## TTotal

Yeh Guy, the grown ups have priviledges


----------



## TTotal

WOW I have a reply and I think she fancies me ! 



> Hi John,
> 
> Many thanks for letting us know that youâ€™ll be attending TT on the Quay 2005. Itâ€™s shaping up to be a great event.You really are a handsome man and I have heard so much about you.
> 
> Our stewards will be there to direct you in parking your car on the quay, and will issue you with a VIP pass for the Poole Audi buffet and refreshments! I will pour your drinks personally and take good care of you.
> 
> We look forward to seeing you on Friday.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Caroline XXXXXXXXXX


Better tell her about Helen quickly !


----------



## KevtoTTy

TTotal said:


> WOW I have a reply and I think she fancies me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John,
> 
> Many thanks for letting us know that youâ€™ll be attending TT on the Quay 2005. Itâ€™s shaping up to be a great event.You really are a handsome man and I have heard so much about you.
> 
> Our stewards will be there to direct you in parking your car on the quay, and will issue you with a VIP pass for the Poole Audi buffet and refreshments! I will pour your drinks personally and take good care of you.
> 
> We look forward to seeing you on Friday.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Caroline XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> 
> 
> Better tell her about Helen quickly !
Click to expand...

But did yours not state how 'your car sounds like it is the best coming' blah, blah


----------



## TTotal

Kev, had to read that several times and I still am not sure exactly how this is meant to interpretted 

:wink:


----------



## tt-tony

And me, TT-Tony  


jog said:


> Can you give ma an idea of who is meeting at Cadnam for 4.30p.m.
> 
> Jog
> TTotal
> Kev Totty
> Vic
> Jay
> Wilbur
> Ratty
> Naughtty
> 
> Anyone else.
> 
> If you dont post, we wont know to wait for you and you may miss out on the cruise down.
> 
> John, Vic and Paul. We all have space on the Pitch. Just tell the mashall on the gate when we get there.


----------



## clived

jog said:


> Can you give ma an idea of who is meeting at Cadnam for 4.30p.m.


Very probably - I'll drop you an IM...


----------



## digimeisTTer

clived said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give *ma *an idea of who is meeting at Cadnam for 4.30p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> Very probably - I'll drop you an IM...
Click to expand...

alternatively you could PM Jog's mother :wink:

she'll make sure he's on time and with a clean vest on


----------



## KevtoTTy

Dress Code:

As its VIP, whats acceptable????

(Really hate togging up as I do it each day for work)

Are jeans acceptable????

K


----------



## mighTy Tee

kevtoTTy said:


> Dress Code:
> 
> As its VIP, whats acceptable????
> 
> (Really hate togging up as I do it each day for work)
> 
> Are jeans acceptable????
> 
> K


Have a look at last years pics clicky here for ideas... :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy

mighTy Tee said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dress Code:
> 
> As its VIP, whats acceptable????
> 
> (Really hate togging up as I do it each day for work)
> 
> Are jeans acceptable????
> 
> K
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at last years pics clicky here for ideas... :roll:
Click to expand...

Thanks Richard

Umm, perhaps even jeans will be *too* 'dressy' :?

Kev


----------



## jog

digimeisTTer said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give *ma *an idea of who is meeting at Cadnam for 4.30p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> Very probably - I'll drop you an IM...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> alternatively you could PM Jog's mother :wink:
> 
> she'll make sure he's on time and with a clean vest on
Click to expand...

PMSL :lol: :lol: very, very good.


----------



## jog

Updated list

Jog 
TTotal 
Kev Totty 
Vic 
Jay 
Wilbur 
Ratty 
Naughtty 
TT Tony
Clive
Anyone else :?:


----------



## ratty

jog said:


> Can you give ma an idea of who is meeting at Cadnam for 4.30p.m.
> 
> Jog
> TTotal
> Kev Totty
> Vic
> Jay
> Wilbur
> Ratty
> Naughtty
> Anyone else.
> 
> If you dont post, we wont know to wait for you and you may miss out on the cruise down.
> 
> John, Vic and Paul. We all have space on the Pitch. Just tell the mashall on the gate when we get there.


I will be at Cadnam at 4:30 pm (if I can find it  )


----------



## ratty

TTotal said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John, is it too late to put my name down? Just me!
> 
> Did say I would make it this time!
> 
> 
> 
> Not too late Mark, added your name to list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John (and all)
> 
> Can you please add my name to the list and the wifes too as we will both now be able to make the evening.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have PM - name added!
> 
> See you all on Friday
> 
> Definates.......
> Helen & John
> Mark and Andrea
> Richard and Julie
> Andy
> Vic
> Clive & Nicola
> Kev and Bev Mk11
> Paul & Ella
> Bill and LORRAINE
> Jay
> Wilbur
> Mark
> Michelle and Guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have just manged to get some free time (courtesy of IBM's restructuring!) and can now get to the Poole event . I will try and join the cruise at the Sir John Barleycorn Pub, Cadnam at 4:30.
> 
> Is it too late to join the meal list ?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK Ratty you are on list mate ,and Mrs Ratty :?:
> 
> Definates.......
> Helen & John
> Mark and Andrea
> Richard and Julie
> Andy
> Vic
> Clive & Nicola
> Kev and Bev Mk11
> Paul & Ella
> Bill and LORRAINE
> Jay
> Wilbur
> Mark
> Michelle and Guy
> Jon (Ratty) and Mrs Ratty (?)
Click to expand...

John, wife can't make it for the meal so will bring the young mistress,

Actually its my daughter who is going to come instead.


----------



## ratty

Anyone know what the weather forcast is for Poole tomorrrow ?


----------



## Gizmo750

Its cloudy but dry at the moment.

Will update again at lunchtime

Guy


----------



## digimeisTTer

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/UKXX0113.html


----------



## JayGemson

Crossed fingers for the weather. *Should* be ok though.

Terri_TT will be my passenger for the evening so you could add her to the list


----------



## TTotal

QUOTE 
And me, TT-Tony  
QUOTE

TT-Tony are you coming for dinner after also?

Thanks
John


----------



## Gizmo750

JayGemson said:


> Terri_TT will be my passenger for the evening so you could add her to the list


Jay,

Are you going to be hanging Terri out of your window as you did with your past passenger (HMC)?

Guy


----------



## KevtoTTy

Leaving home in a little while (viewing a couple of houses enroute).

See you all either at the Pub or the Quayside

Kev & Bev


----------



## JayGemson

Gizmo750 said:


> Jay,
> 
> Are you going to be hanging Terri out of your window as you did with your past passenger (HMC)?
> 
> Guy


 :lol:

Think I'd better just be happy that I've got a more attractive passenger and stick with taking static photos later on


----------



## Gizmo750

Probably a good plan. Be interested to chat to you about how easy the V6 front replacement was by the way.


----------



## tt-tony

John,

If its not too late, please add me to the dinner list !


TTotal said:


> QUOTE
> And me, TT-Tony
> QUOTE
> 
> TT-Tony are you coming for dinner after also?
> 
> Thanks
> John


----------



## TTotal

Not a problem TTTony (Glad the stammer is getttttttting bettttter !

John :lol:


----------



## omen666

I can't be there this weekend, I just wanted to wish you all a great time and will catch you soon.

Instead I will be sitting in a lecture theatre at Henley Management College all Saturday and Sunday as part of my MBA studies.

I know were I'd rather be


----------



## TTotal

Damen, cheers mate, forever the gent !

Well at least there will only be one drunken mother there, we have Wilbur the Ozzie who apparently is gonna drink the Town dry and lay every woman in the place.

Have a peaceful weekend studying and hope you get your MBA with flying colours.


----------



## digimeisTTer

TTotal said:


> Well at least there will only be one drunken mother there


 :roll: :roll:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

anyone who is going got VAG-Com?

(See 'starting problems' post in Main Forum) 

Don't think I'm going to be able to make this tonight 

It was only ever an outside chance (which is why I haven't posted), but it's looking unlikely 

Hope you all have as much fun (or more!) as we did last year


----------



## JayGemson

Guy, no probs mate. I've got it down to a T now, I "had it off" again last night :wink:

DIRY I have the cable (thanks to Lindley who's loaned it to me for a while) but I believe the guy who started that thread can't make it tonight anyway.


----------



## ratty

Great night at the Poole Quay, good to meet forums members again and some for the first time.

I will try and post some photos over the weekend.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jog

A fantastic evening.
The cruise was great, the event was great and the meal after was a great laugh.
Thanks to Poole Audi for the event and all those who came along.
Thanks also to TTotal for organising the meal after.


----------



## digimeisTTer

[smiley=sick2.gif] Never drink with an Aussie


----------



## wilbur101

LOL! :lol:

Thanks again to everyone who put this together. Only shame was that every bar in Poole was shut by midnight... I was just warming up.

My pics from the Quay are here:

http://www.steveandkay.org.uk/PooleQuay05/

See you on the next adventure...


----------



## JayGemson

*Brilliant evening  * Can't wait for next year!

Sorry we (Terri_TT and I) couldn't make the Barleycorn meeting point, the traffic was as Terri put it in a text to TTotal, sh*t :lol: Instead we had a mini-convoy with naughTTy! Lovely to meet some old and new faces and the meal was just the icing on the cake (pardon the pun).

Met a very mod-happy TT owner just as we left the Quay for the meal named Jeremy. Terri did her TTOC-thing so hopefully he'll join the forum soon and share some photos.

Excellent photos Mark & Steve, enjoyed those  Here's a few of mine: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?p=515933

PS: Sorry I keep winning all of the Audi prizes :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

Have to agree - a cracking evening all round. 

Great to meet everyone and catch up with familiar faces. Shame I didn't get around to meeting everyone in our 'group'.  (there were lots of us there weren't there!)

Brilliant to see so many TT's crammed into one place - superb setting, especially our exclusive parking 

Still amazed at the guy who asked me the best way to clean his brilliant black TT then showed me his that was absolutely gleaming and smooth as glass - fantastic job, nice guy - hope he gets on the forum and sees the rest of this great "community" (I mentioned it enough times :wink: )

I'll post up some piccies when I get my broadband online this week.

Pity about the cock up with the hotels but I'm sure Clive and Nicola had a nice stay at Harbour Heights :roll: 

Looking forward to next year already 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee

An excellent evening, even if Audi's hopitality was lacking on the drink front (last year we had a voucher for a drink in a local bar).

Thoroughly enjoyed the meal and stitching up birthday gal. (If anyone has any pics of the surprise please let me know). She really didn't hadn't a clue... Thanks to John (TTotal) for the contacts to help set it up.

Funniest part of the evening was chatting casually with the blonde walking along the quey. Julie (wife), Helen, Andrea and "Bev" thought I was being a bit up front and out of order until I pointed out it was Andy's (Digimeisters) Pippa on her way to the booze cruise.....


----------



## ratty

I've posted some pics in the main forum area, in case you miss the post:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 95f99da904


----------



## TTotal

Sorry for delay in posting, I have a real life now...

Making furniture, ripping out built in wardrobes, flooring the loft, throwing out clutter (and nice shoes  ), shopping at Argos  .............

What a great evening, many thanks to Mark Jog for organising stuff and to Poole Audi for the Event itself.

Hero of the T T O C is again Jay (Love the man) Gemson










More photos of the event courtesy of Poole Audi www.quattroquarterly.com

We all had a great time in the (dull without us) Offshore Bar, really pleasant to spend time with some damn fine people, came away feeling sad to go and wanting a weekly meet like this !

Maybe next time we change places after each course to get a better chance to talk to everyone there, ( 25 of us sitting down) Lovely to see Julie almost in tears as Richard gave her something to remember (in public too!  ) Happy Birthday again Julie .

Take care all,

John and Helen


----------



## TTotal

Listen up everyone who was at Poole..

Got this today from Poole Audi



> Hi John,
> 
> The video footage was being taken by Penrose (www.penrosephotgrapher.co.uk) for a Poole Tourism DVD heâ€™s putting together.
> 
> When itâ€™s finished, Iâ€™ll be getting a copy so Iâ€™ll let you all know about it and perhaps get the relevant section put on the web so you can see it.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> James


----------



## digimeisTTer

I look forward to seeing it.

I would've got my piccys up by now but my home PC has had a fit and my BB is down until tomorrow - will post up then.


----------



## TTotal

OMG <in a Kamal voice> Big Brother is down?


----------



## NaughTTy

My pics are now up on Jay's photos thread

Hope you like


----------



## TTotal

Ha so, velly clever Mr Engrishman 8)

(See also http://www.engrish.com/ )


----------



## JayGemson

Great news on the imminent video release! That camera person was just everywhere.

I'm famous, thanks for posting that pic John!


----------

